# DubaiSwim



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi 

Does anybody know about the above? I googled "competitive swimming clubs" and this came up. My son is a competitive swimmer back in Scotland and wants to continue when he comes out to Dubai.

Its situated in JESS and can anybody give me an estimate of the time it would take to drive from The Springs?

Thanks loads
D


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Is it JESS Jumeriah or Arabian Rances? Either way it would be no more than half an hour, depending on traffic.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Also, I don't mean to come across as really negative, but sport is not of a very high standard here. Coming from Australia, which is known for it's high sporting standards, we found Dubai lacking. My kids still play alot of sport though.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

flossie said:


> Also, I don't mean to come across as really negative, but sport is not of a very high standard here. Coming from Australia, which is known for it's high sporting standards, we found Dubai lacking. My kids still play alot of sport though.


Yeh I kind of got that impression however I don't know if swimming maybe a bit different. I can remember a few years back at Scottish National Championships ( a big competition back home!!) that a swim team did come over from Dubai to compete and they were pretty good!!

Thanks again
Debbie


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

flossie said:


> Is it JESS Jumeriah or Arabian Rances? Either way it would be no more than half an hour, depending on traffic.


It is at JESS Jumeriah - Don't suppose you know anything about them?

Thanks

D


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

hi dallan 

DUBASWIM operates in partnership with JESS (Jumeirah) school. JESS is located just off Sheikh Zayed Road near the MEDCARE Hospital opposite Safa Park.


DUBAISWIM - to swim well is an asset for life!!
All Enquiries by e-mail to: 
[email protected]
PLEASE NOTE: due to high demand our current turnaround for replies is 3-5 working days. Thank you for your patience! 

Mobile Office: EMERGENCIES ONLY!!
0502822819
all our enquiries and bookings are handled via e-mail
office hours: 
Sunday-Thursday 9.00am to 12 noon 

Locations:
JESS (Jumeirah) School
Raffles International School
Uptown Primary School


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Dubai swim should employ you to assist with their replies


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Dubai swim should employ you to assist with their replies


Thanks, you are funny. I will be locally and you will be international


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Dubai swim should employ you to assist with their replies


You are right, I mailed them about a week and half ago but haven't had any response yet - although in saying that they maybe on break for hols now. Will mail them in the New Year.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

mr.alsuwaidi said:


> hi dallan
> 
> DUBASWIM operates in partnership with JESS (Jumeirah) school. JESS is located just off Sheikh Zayed Road near the MEDCARE Hospital opposite Safa Park.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Mr A. I already looked at web and have mailed them - just wanted to know if anybody had any other knowledge of them.

thanks loads for your time


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

You welcome, if I could help you more I will


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

I don't know about Dubai Swim, but JESS itself has a very good reputation. I also wanted to add: I don't have a problem with the level of coaching my kids are getting in basketball/squash. It's actually quite good. It's just that after playing in Australia, the competition isn't very strong.


----------



## Tstuart (Jan 5, 2009)

*Dubai swim*



dallan said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anybody know about the above? I googled "competitive swimming clubs" and this came up. My son is a competitive swimmer back in Scotland and wants to continue when he comes out to Dubai.
> 
> ...


Hi Dallan
I live in The LAkes which is next to the Springs and both my kids go to Dubai swim which is a great swim club I can highly recommend. Depending on the age and level of your son he might also swim at Raffles school as most of their senior squads swim there. JESS is also where my kids go to school and it is about 15 minutes away and Raffles maybe 10minutes when the traffic is clear. It can take up to half an hour if during peak time but many parents also share lifts sometimes.
hope that helps. They also have a website and an email you can get info from.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Tstuart said:


> Hi Dallan
> I live in The LAkes which is next to the Springs and both my kids go to Dubai swim which is a great swim club I can highly recommend. Depending on the age and level of your son he might also swim at Raffles school as most of their senior squads swim there. JESS is also where my kids go to school and it is about 15 minutes away and Raffles maybe 10minutes when the traffic is clear. It can take up to half an hour if during peak time but many parents also share lifts sometimes.
> hope that helps. They also have a website and an email you can get info from.


Thanks loads for that

I have had a look at their website. My son is 14 just now but will be 15 when he comes out he currently swims 8 sessions a week amounting to 16hrs of pool time. A boy that is currently in his squad in Scotland has just came back from Dubai as part of a Scotland squad and competed at a comp that Hamilton Aquatics was running he said that they look a slightly more developed club - any thoughts on this? 

Thanks loads for taking the time to answer

Debbie


----------



## arthurjo (Jan 5, 2009)

this for all ages?


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

arthurjo said:


> this for all ages?


Sorry don't know what you mean - I know that Dubai Swim operates for all ages but I was replying to the other post about 'senior" swimmers.

Cheers


----------



## Tstuart (Jan 5, 2009)

*dubaiswim*



dallan said:


> Thanks loads for that
> 
> I have had a look at their website. My son is 14 just now but will be 15 when he comes out he currently swims 8 sessions a week amounting to 16hrs of pool time. A boy that is currently in his squad in Scotland has just came back from Dubai as part of a Scotland squad and competed at a comp that Hamilton Aquatics was running he said that they look a slightly more developed club - any thoughts on this?
> 
> ...


Hi Debbie
My daughter also took part in the same competition and we did notice some great scottish swimmers there. Both clubs are good but probably run different styles and I would say that Hamilton may have more older male swimmers. We have many swimmers moved across to Dubaiswim as they haven't liked the style of the head coach at Hamilton but I can't comment personally. Dubaiswim senior national squad would do a combination of swim and gym sessions for at least the same time as your son. The head coach, Greg Hodge was in charge of the Australian Olympic team for many years and also now we have an ex-oplympian swimmer (Sydney/Athens) who was a butterfly and IM speicalist form Macedonia on the coaching team. I suggest emailing Greg and finding out what suits your son the best, it also might depend what school he gets into as Hamilton is aligned with the GEMS schools but most of our older swimmers are at DubaiCollege/DIA. 
Teresa


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Tstuart said:


> Hi Debbie
> My daughter also took part in the same competition and we did notice some great scottish swimmers there. Both clubs are good but probably run different styles and I would say that Hamilton may have more older male swimmers. We have many swimmers moved across to Dubaiswim as they haven't liked the style of the head coach at Hamilton but I can't comment personally. Dubaiswim senior national squad would do a combination of swim and gym sessions for at least the same time as your son. The head coach, Greg Hodge was in charge of the Australian Olympic team for many years and also now we have an ex-oplympian swimmer (Sydney/Athens) who was a butterfly and IM speicalist form Macedonia on the coaching team. I suggest emailing Greg and finding out what suits your son the best, it also might depend what school he gets into as Hamilton is aligned with the GEMS schools but most of our older swimmers are at DubaiCollege/DIA.
> Teresa


Hi Teresa

Thanks loads for the information I was going to PM you but cant as you havent posted 5 posts yet. I know you cant comment personnally but could you give me an idea of the differences? I am looking for a coach that will care about my son first and foremost but push him to the best of ability - also to be able to concentrate on the technical side and correct things that may be wrong. 

What age is your daughter and did she swim where you came from? My son wont be at any of the schools that you mentioned - does it matter? We should have a place for him and my other two children at Dubai British School. I am really involved in swimming at my sons current club do you have the ability to get involved if you want at Dubaiswim?

I mailed Dubaiswim weeks ago but as yet still havent had a reply.

I see you are a "newbie" have you been in Dubai long? If you would rather not discuss on the forum we can post back and forth till you get to 5 and then you can PM me! 

Thanks again for your reply


----------



## Tstuart (Jan 5, 2009)

*Dubai swim*



dallan said:


> Hi Teresa
> 
> Thanks loads for the information I was going to PM you but cant as you havent posted 5 posts yet. I know you cant comment personnally but could you give me an idea of the differences? I am looking for a coach that will care about my son first and foremost but push him to the best of ability - also to be able to concentrate on the technical side and correct things that may be wrong.
> 
> ...


Hi again Debbie
The people that have moved over from Hamilton have just said they didn't like the regimented way Chris runs things and yells at the kids but I have also heard of some people happy with his strict methods so may depend on the nature of the child. My daughter is only 10 and definitely does not respond to being yelled at and prefers the more nurturing style.
About the school your son goes to, it makes no difference whatsoever for Dubaiswim in fact it is nice now that my kids have friends from so many different schools. There are alos big interschool swimming leagues my kids are involved in through school but I don't think Dubai British school has joined thus far.
Dubaiswim is a very family club and they would love you to be involved in whatever way you can. I work ful-time but still do time-keeping every Saturday morning at our regular race mornings. They request that parents take an active role in the club in fact. 
We have been in Dubai for 5 years now so although my kids learnt to swim in Australia all their competitive swimming has been in Dubai plus neighbouring countries for competitions. I would try and email Greg again and send him your sons details and tell him that you are interested in joining. I know we do have a few strong males in the same age group but the club is actively seeking more as we seem to have more females . I will mention to Greg to please reply. He has been away the last month for personal reasons but returned this week.
Teresa


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

Teresa,

Do you know if there is a "Masters Swim program" here is Dubai? (over 25 years of age) I was a competitive swimmer as a youth (nationally ranked and was supposed to go to the Munich Olympics - but that is another story), coached swimming, and was a swim instructor. With the weather here, I would love to "do my exercise" in the pool but would like to be a part of a group, not on my own.

Any info you can give would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Tstuart said:


> Hi again Debbie
> The people that have moved over from Hamilton have just said they didn't like the regimented way Chris runs things and yells at the kids but I have also heard of some people happy with his strict methods so may depend on the nature of the child. My daughter is only 10 and definitely does not respond to being yelled at and prefers the more nurturing style.
> About the school your son goes to, it makes no difference whatsoever for Dubaiswim in fact it is nice now that my kids have friends from so many different schools. There are alos big interschool swimming leagues my kids are involved in through school but I don't think Dubai British school has joined thus far.
> Dubaiswim is a very family club and they would love you to be involved in whatever way you can. I work ful-time but still do time-keeping every Saturday morning at our regular race mornings. They request that parents take an active role in the club in fact.
> ...


Thanks again for your time

Do you know if Greg has a mail address or will I just mail him again at [email protected]?

Any ideas what times the older swimmers swim at or is it at different times each day?

Its been great to find a "like minded" individual thats interested in swimming!! I did my first set of Judges course here but wont have time to complete the second part and also I dont actually know if they will have any meaning in Dubai so I may have to do them again if I have to be of any use!!!!

In the past we have had 2 very different coaches in the way they train - I have no probs with them being yelled at if they deserve it as long as its not every second they are in the pool!!!! I know my son does need someone on his back for him to train hard - however on the flip of that I expect a coach to pick up things that are not correct find a way to correct them in turn making them a better swimmer. Also I expect a coach to give encouragement and praise when deserved. At the end of the day I expect my son to go to training and train hard as I feel if he's there for a "play" about he can do that in a leisure session and not cost me a fortune!!!

My sons been unfortunate as he has been injured one way or another for the last year or so and it has shown in his times but hopefully they will get better over the next 6 months or so before hes due to come out in Sept.

Cheers Again

Debbie


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Nickel said:


> Teresa,
> 
> Do you know if there is a "Masters Swim program" here is Dubai? (over 25 years of age) I was a competitive swimmer as a youth (nationally ranked and was supposed to go to the Munich Olympics - but that is another story), coached swimming, and was a swim instructor. With the weather here, I would love to "do my exercise" in the pool but would like to be a part of a group, not on my own.
> 
> Any info you can give would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


Hi There

if you go on to DUBAISWIM - to swim well is an asset for life!! they say they do have a fitness squad for teenagers and adults of all abilities you may be a bit advanced for this though!

Hope this helps

Debbie


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

dallan said:


> Hi There
> 
> if you go on to DUBAISWIM - to swim well is an asset for life!! they say they do have a fitness squad for teenagers and adults of all abilities you may be a bit advanced for this though!
> 
> ...


Thank you for the link. I will have to take a look!!


----------



## Tstuart (Jan 5, 2009)

*adult swim*



Nickel said:


> Teresa,
> 
> Do you know if there is a "Masters Swim program" here is Dubai? (over 25 years of age) I was a competitive swimmer as a youth (nationally ranked and was supposed to go to the Munich Olympics - but that is another story), coached swimming, and was a swim instructor. With the weather here, I would love to "do my exercise" in the pool but would like to be a part of a group, not on my own.
> 
> Any info you can give would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


Hi Nickel
both Dubaiswim and Speedo do adult swim groups at Horizon school or JESS and another group at the Lakes club so depends what time suits you and where you live but check out all their websites. Teresa


----------



## Tstuart (Jan 5, 2009)

*dubaiswim*



dallan said:


> Thanks again for your time
> 
> 
> Any ideas what times the older swimmers swim at or is it at different times each day?
> ...


Hi Debbie just use the same email and put it attention Greg, tell him you have been waiting a reply as he has been away and it may have got lost in the system.I thkink the coaches at Dubaswim can be all you want for your son but also maybe the other club depending what suits him best so perhaps when he arrives get him to visit and tryout with both clubs. As for you your skills will definitely be accepted if not sort after. The original club here that our club broke away from, is run by a scottish lady who trains teachers/judges etc.
About the times of swimming usually around 4-6pm everyday as schools start very early at 7.30am. They also train some mornings and on Saturdays plus we do saturday race days. There are also many competitions around the region and we are off to Perth Australia in April for the Indian ocean allstars as well there is coaching throughout the summer if you are here. Teresa


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Tstuart said:


> Hi Debbie just use the same email and put it attention Greg, tell him you have been waiting a reply as he has been away and it may have got lost in the system.I thkink the coaches at Dubaswim can be all you want for your son but also maybe the other club depending what suits him best so perhaps when he arrives get him to visit and tryout with both clubs. As for you your skills will definitely be accepted if not sort after. The original club here that our club broke away from, is run by a scottish lady who trains teachers/judges etc.
> About the times of swimming usually around 4-6pm everyday as schools start very early at 7.30am. They also train some mornings and on Saturdays plus we do saturday race days. There are also many competitions around the region and we are off to Perth Australia in April for the Indian ocean allstars as well there is coaching throughout the summer if you are here. Teresa


Thanks for that

I think you are right about visiting both clubs and get him a try out. He said the same himself and then he can decide what is best for him. Although myself and two of the children are coming out in April he wont be coming out till September but we are hoping that he will come out for a week in May after his exams so will look at getting him a trial at both clubs then. Do you think that will be ok to go to 2 different clubs and then decide? I know what it is like over here with regard to "choosing" a club and some clubs get a bit niggled if they know you are trying out for another club

He will be glad no more late nights then!! On a Tuesday and Thursday he is still at the pool at 10pm and on both those days he has been up at 5.30 for early morning training!! Thats dedication for you (or just stupid whatever you decide!!) Albeit his mornings have now stopped because Dad is away and he did the mornings and I dont have anyone to look after my other two for me to take him!!!(and that my excuse and sticking to it)

Thanks again for your help


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

Thank you, Teresa!!


----------



## Tstuart (Jan 5, 2009)

*arabian gulf swimming academy*

I haven't been on the site for a long time and since then the 2 owners of dubaiswim split apart. The new improved club is now called arabian gulf swimming academy (AGSA) and trains at JESS jumeriah, Dubai College, the American School of Dubai and also uses the 50m pool at Dubai men's college. The owner is Candy Fanucci and the head coach is 2 time olympian from Macedonia, Alex. (He swam 200 fly and the IM in Sydney and Athens). Teresa





dallan said:


> Thanks for that
> 
> I think you are right about visiting both clubs and get him a try out. He said the same himself and then he can decide what is best for him. Although myself and two of the children are coming out in April he wont be coming out till September but we are hoping that he will come out for a week in May after his exams so will look at getting him a trial at both clubs then. Do you think that will be ok to go to 2 different clubs and then decide? I know what it is like over here with regard to "choosing" a club and some clubs get a bit niggled if they know you are trying out for another club
> 
> ...


----------



## mainn (Apr 30, 2010)

you can go for the site i give you for the better results the site name waveney.gov.uk

thanks

_________________


----------

